# Which  Make up products for very hot weather?



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I will be spending some time in Israel very soon.
Until then, during the hot days, I was wearing MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation (I am NC50) and it was ok.
Now I tend to sweat very easily on my forehead due to my cortisone medication.
I therefore need to wear something that will stay on even though it's hot and also despite my sweating forehead.
What can you recommend ?
- Studio sculpt ? I read it was water resistant; is it the criteria I should look for?
- Powder or no powder at all?
Looking forward to reading from you all.
Thanks


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

I would wear Studio Fix Fluid foundation and Blot Powder Loose! The combo works best for my oily skin on humid days.


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I would wear Studio Fix Fluid foundation and Blot Powder Loose! The combo works best for my oily skin on humid days._

 
It's what I wear on a daily basis.
My T zone is oilier than the rest; face is combo.
Tx for your input


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you tried the mineralize loose powder foundation. It's great in humid conditions - it was a life saver when I went to Rome a couple of summers ago.


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Have you tried the mineralize loose powder foundation. It's great in humid conditions - it was a life saver when I went to Rome a couple of summers ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have not tried the mineralize line yet.
I suppose you're refering to the MAC  line.
Did you just use it on your face, with or without primer? did it set a least for 8 hours? Is it the same match as the fix or fluid?
Tx for help


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 23, 2010)

If you're willing to look outside of MAC, if you want a liquid mat velvet + and if you want a powder foundation, duo mat. Set it super matte loose powder and it'll last.


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If you're willing to look outside of MAC, if you want a liquid mat velvet + and if you want a powder foundation, duo mat. Set it super matte loose powder and it'll last._

 
Which brand makes those?
Do you think my make up will hold after wiping my face numerous times, if it is not water resistant?
Any suggestion is more than welcome


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe you should look into primers?


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Maybe you should look into primers?_

 
My concern is more about what I should use to keep having an even 'tone', after I have sprayed my face with water (fogger) , wiped it.... because it's so hot


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_My concern is more about what I should use to keep having an even 'tone', after I have sprayed my face with water (fogger) , wiped it.... because it's so hot_

 

I think MUFE face & body might help; it's said to be sweat resistant and suitable to hot temp/.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Which brand makes those?
Do you think my make up will hold after wiping my face numerous times, if it is not water resistant?
Any suggestion is more than welcome_

 
The liquid is water resistant. Oops, it's make up for ever (MUFE). It will for awhile but I think blotting your face would be more effective than wiping. That won't disturb the makeup like wiping would.


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_The liquid is water resistant. Oops, it's make up for ever (MUFE). It will for awhile but I think blotting your face would be more effective than wiping. That won't disturb the makeup like wiping would._

 
That's nice; I will seriously try to compare on samples.
Thank you so much


----------



## LindaP (Mar 23, 2010)

Please let me know which you try & what works.  The Texas heat is about to hit us here which means its gonna be in the 110s.  I'd love to know which products yield good results.

I've got very oily tzone & combo cheeks, too.


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Please let me know which you try & what works. The Texas heat is about to hit us here which means its gonna be in the 110s. I'd love to know which products yield good results.

I've got very oily tzone & combo cheeks, too._

 
Sure, my pleasure. I'll let you know


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 25, 2010)

I would recommend MUFE Mat Velvet foundation (doesn't budge), MAC fluidline eyeliner (stays on all day) and also MAC prep and prime powder to set your makeup. Those are the products that help me when it is very hot


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Maybe you should look into primers?_

 
Exactly what I was going to say.  I use Bare Essentuals Prime-Time Oil Control Primer and then put a little of MAC's Matte Gel in the T-Zone.  I wear powder foundation on top of these primers, and that combination does the trick for me.  I also touch up once or so with the Pressed Blot Powder.


----------



## Hannaleh (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Please let me know which you try & what works. The Texas heat is about to hit us here which means its gonna be in the 110s. I'd love to know which products yield good results.

I've got very oily tzone & combo cheeks, too._

 
Hi Linda and all,
As I promised, I'll let you know the evaluation of my experiment:
- I used MUFE face & body liquid foundation
- MAC matifying gel on T-zone
- very little blotting powder

Results: a sheer coverage -unless I applied 2 coats of foundation- but an even tone during up to 8 hours without touch-ups.
I must say that we did not reach 86F but barely 77.
This foundation is awsome under those temp : it's fresh, light, does not get heavy as time passes by.
Also, it's important to let it dry completely before applying anything else.
It will definitaly be my summer foundation G-d willing.


----------



## LindaP (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Hi Linda and all,
As I promised, I'll let you know the evaluation of my experiment:
- I used MUFE face & body liquid foundation
- MAC matifying gel on T-zone
- very little blotting powder

Results: a sheer coverage -unless I applied 2 coats of foundation- but an even tone during up to 8 hours without touch-ups.
I must say that we did not reach 86F but barely 77.
This foundation is awsome under those temp : it's fresh, light, does not get heavy as time passes by.
Also, it's important to let it dry completely before applying anything else.
It will definitaly be my summer foundation G-d willing._

 

Thanks for the response!

I already have Mac blotting powder, but their mattifying gel is on my list.  Did you use it under or over the foundation?  I plan to get it w/ next paycheck. 

I also got a sample of MUFE Mat Velvet, i should've gotten one of their face & body foundation, too. I noticed it when i was there but it looked thicker than the mat velvet so i chose to take the sample of velvet instead. On my next trip to Sephora I'll get a sample of that one since you said it turned out so well for you.


----------



## Hannaleh (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Thanks for the response!

I already have Mac blotting powder, but their mattifying gel is on my list. Did you use it under or over the foundation? I plan to get it w/ next paycheck. 




_

 
I applied it under my foundation.
I also used it in the afternoon, very lightly for touch-up, over the foundation this time.
Let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2010)

In hot weather, MAC foundation can oxidize badly (turn orangey)-- especially if you have oily skin. I use EL Cream foundation, LM Matte Foundation, EL Stay Matte or NARS sheer matte foundations.. all work well in hot weather.  The only primer I use is YSL oil free primer.  After that the loose blot powder (dunno if disc), or the pressed loose powder work very well -- don't rub your face, just blot


----------



## Hannaleh (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_In hot weather, MAC foundation can oxidize badly (turn orangey)-- especially if you have oily skin. I use EL Cream foundation, LM Matte Foundation, EL Stay Matte or NARS sheer matte foundations.. all work well in hot weather. The only primer I use is YSL oil free primer. After that the loose blot powder (dunno if disc), or the pressed loose powder work very well -- don't rub your face, just blot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It's interesting that you suggest other brands as well.
I once wanted to try the longwear line of Estee Lauder.
Problem was/is there's no foundation match for a NC50.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 11, 2010)

Makeup Forever's Face and Body. It does not budge! You look fresh all day. I've been caught in extreme heat and pouring down rain. I was so scared I would look like a demented clown until I got to a mirror and realized my makeup was still perfect.


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

mac face and body fndt


----------

